# Ambiguous Directions: Melafix & Pimafix



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

The direction says, "Dose 5 ml per 10 g for 7 days. After 7 days, make a 25% water change." 

Does this mean that I should NOT make partial water changes while using Mela- & Pima-fix???


----------



## webgirl74 (Dec 2, 2009)

I've used both before and no, I haven't done water changes during dosing. Some meds will state directly on them to do water changes during treatment. Melafix and Pimafix I think are a lot more natural than other meds, so perhaps it is safer to build up the concentration over the course of a week. After the week of dosing is over, you can add charcoal or a filer cartridge containing charcoal to the filter and do a LARGE water change. What are you treating? When I used them in the past, I didn't find them exceptionally effective, but I know others have used them successfully.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Be careful with them. They can be overdosed. tea tree oil is much more potent than some believe.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I generally do 50% daily water changes and then add back a 1/2 dose to compensate. Just to keep the water parameters up.


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm not fighting a specific disease. I'm thinking about using mela and pima on 3 corys that I recently got while they are in a QT.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm personally against medicating unless you're actually treating something. Over-use of antibiotics is why we have such treatment-resistant strains in the medical field these days.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

I think there are 2 factors for not doing water changes. 1.) You need to achieve a higher concentration for the med. to be effective. You don't want to just dump it all in there though, so that there is an acclimation period. 2.) I think some of it evaporates or comes out of the water naturally, thus you are replacing some of the lost med.

I -do not- do water changes during treatment, however, I do add additional aeration. This is very important because the med. removes o2 from the water. So, you need to lower your water level so your HOB has more 'splash', or add an air stone/sponge filter.

I have not had much luck with melafix actually treating much... BUT, when I have a fish with tattered fins, they heal up, and the fish doesn't get sick, so I guess it must be working.

I think that it's fine to use MELAFIX for what you are using it for... QTing new fish.. or when moving fish, etc... you are not using antibiotics like Laura refers too... and she is right... but with melafix, you can use it to help make things less stressful for the fish.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Melafix is a tree extract with natural antibiotic properties. It's great for minor issues, I use it as I would an antiseptic on a cut, to help kill any bacteria that could cause a 2ndary infection. But I personally wouldn't use it as a "stress reducer" any more than I'd put hydrogen peroxide on my skin without first having a cut.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> Melafix is a tree extract with natural antibiotic properties. It's great for minor issues, I use it as I would an antiseptic on a cut, to help kill any bacteria that could cause a 2ndary infection. But I personally wouldn't use it as a "stress reducer" any more than I'd put hydrogen peroxide on my skin without first having a cut.


 
Fish can recieve small abrasions and scrapes from normal handling when moving from tank to tank. Hit a rock from being chased.. trauma from being netted.. You may not notice the small injuries, but they are often there. It is best to use a more mild medicine like melafix when moving fish to avoid larger problems caused by access to their body for bacteria and parasites via scapes or things you can't necessarily see. You aren't treating them for a "stress reducer" you're treating to make sure that any unseen injuries do not get worse. The stress is minimized because any injury the fish gets will not likely get infected.


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

> You aren't treating them for a "stress reducer" you're treating to make sure that any unseen injuries do not get worse.


This is exactly why I'm using Mela & Pima for my 3 little corys. If I notice something wrong with a new fish, I'll directly address it.


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Chrisk-K said:


> I'm not fighting a specific disease. I'm thinking about using mela and pima on 3 corys that I recently got while they are in a QT.


 
I'd use caution medicating corys unless they are sick...they are more sensitive to meds...melafix and pimafix are strong (basically an antiseptic with virtually no reasearch to back it up its safety if taken internally).


----------



## Mr. Fisher (Mar 24, 2009)

non_compliance said:


> Fish can recieve small abrasions and scrapes from normal handling when moving from tank to tank. Hit a rock from being chased.. trauma from being netted.. You may not notice the small injuries, but they are often there. It is best to use a more mild medicine like melafix when moving fish to avoid larger problems caused by access to their body for bacteria and parasites via scapes or things you can't necessarily see. You aren't treating them for a "stress reducer" you're treating to make sure that any unseen injuries do not get worse. The stress is minimized because any injury the fish gets will not likely get infected.


 
Two things:

My bottle of Melafix states, "this product contains a chemical known to the state of California to cause cancer, birth defects, and other reproductive harm."

Most minor abrasions heal naturally with clean water and optimum conditions...the fish have an immune system, not too unlike ours.

Some people even state that Melafix/Pimafix is no more effective than keeping the aquarium water clean.

Other usages of TTO are to treat acne topically, dandruff. If taken internally, you could die. If applied to the skin, it burns.

This brings about the question: how does it affect sensitive parts of the fish (i.e. eyes, gills, digestive system, etc.).

Keep the fish quarantined for 30 days (if symptom free--or 30 days after the symptoms disappear). The most important thing is to keep the water clean, chemistry corret, and the temperature steady.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

LoL... I"m not going to argue on the internet... about melafix uses... you can use it for what it states on the bottle... tens of thousands of aquarium keepers have used it for years and years without harm. 


He's right though, use caution and smaller doses when treating any sort of catfish or scaleless fish.


----------

